# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Γραμμές και Δρομολόγια πλοίων (Ship routes and itineraries) > Γραμμές Εξωτερικού  (international routes) >  Γραμμή Ελλάδας - Ιταλίας - Αιγύπτου (Greece - Italy - Egypt route)

## xara

Κάτι φίλοι Αιγύπτιοι που κουβένταζα το θέμα, μου είπαν πως ενα καράβι εγ/ογ, θα τους εξυπηρετούσε αφάνταστα, όπως και το ESPRESSO EGITΤO της ADRIATICA, που έκανε τη γραμμή πριν 20 περίπου χρόνια και μπορούσαν να ταξιδεύουν με το δικό τους μέσο (αυτοκίνητο) στη πατρίδα τους και αντίστροφα.
Το πλοίο ESPRESSO EGITΤO ή Egitto Express, έκανε το δρομολόγιο Αλεξάνδρεια-Ηράκλειο-Πειραιάς-Μπάρι-Βενετία μέσω Ισθμού και ταξίδευε σχεδόν πάντα γεμάτο. Ενα κυκλικό δρομολόγιο, το έκανε σε μιά εβδομάδα.
Οι λόγοι που σταμάτησε δεν ανακοινώθηκαν.

----------


## BOBKING

Για το  θέμα  αυτό   θα  ήθελα  να  απαντήσω  ότι Βενετιά πηγαίναν τα μπλε  το πρώτο καλοκαίρι της blue star (2000). από Πάτρα για ηράκλειο κάθε Κυριακή βράδυ. εναλλάξ galaxy- island  :Fat: 

επίσης και η ΑΝΕΚ (Χανιά-Μπάρι, αν θυμάμαι καλά), αλλά απέτυχε. με το Κρήτη  :Cocksure:

----------


## BOBKING

*Marlines:** "CrownΜ" για Αγκόνα - Ηγουμενίτσα -Πάτρα - Ηράκλειο - Ρόδος - Λεμεσού εποχή
1991 1992 1993 1994  ήταν οι  μέρες που  έκανε το  πλοίο την  γραμμή  *  :Tears Of Joy:

----------

